# My beloved ~two+ months old collection (pic heavy!)



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Updated December 7th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I couldn't take pictures of CCB Luna, Sculpt Sculpting Powder, LLL Visionaire and two MES yet because the lighting went bad too soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I lost my MAC virginity on September 13th this year and startet to buy more makeup than just foundation since this summer and since then my collection likes to procreate a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First of course MAC*









s/s Overcast, Corn, Fresh Cement, Pink Couture, Sea Me
e/l Raven, Orpheus, Feline, Wolf, Miss Fortune, Rave, Fly By Blu, Bankroll






Blushes clockwise
Pleasantry, Stark Naked, X-Rocks, Devil, Plum Du Bois, Blooming, Pink Swoon






Blushpalette clockwise
Coygirl, Blushbaby, Peaches






Brushes
Eye Brush Set, 224, 225, 180, 183, 181






Face stuff






Paints (no order)
Bare Canvas, Stilife, Flammable, Structural Brown, Magrittes, Bamboom, Untitled

Paint Pots
Greenstroke, Rollickin', Bare Study, Rubenesque

Fluidline
Blacktrack






e/s clockwise
Cool Heat, Evening Aura, Earthly Riches, Soft Flower, Mineral, Lilac Touch (I will never depot again.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






e/s palette top to bottom
Signed Sealed, Beauty Marked, Nocturnelle
Post Haste, Sushi Flower, Pen 'N' Pink
Plum, Satellite Dreams
Contrast, Parfait Amour, Seedy Pearl
Passionate, Vibrant Grape






e/s palette top to bottom
Retrospeck, Plumage, Shimmermoss
Mystery, Omega, Woodwinked
Blackberry, Cranberry, Haux
Expensive Pink, Mythology, Naked Lunch
Bright Sunshine, Nylon, Juiced






e/s quad clockwise
Chill, empty, Vanilla, Vellum






e/s Palettes and Quads
This years holiday Cool Eye Palette
CoC Quads Tempting, Spiced Chocolate and Shadowy Lady
Well Plumed Quad






Pigments
Overrich clockwise 
Mauvement, Blondes Gold, Antique Green, Vintage Gold, Copperbeam, Heritage Rouge

Pigment Samples no order
Basic Red, Steel Blue, Provence, Burnt Burgundy, Clear Sky Blue
Cornflower, Deep Blue Green, Deep Purple, Violet, Grape, Your Ladyship






Mixing Medium Eyeliner, Brush Cleanser, Fix+, Mixing Medium water based






Lip stuff

l/l Dervish
CCB Crushed Bougainvillea
l/s Sophisto, So Scarlet, Pure Rose
l/g Cult Of Cherry, Rich & Ripe, Cherry Blossom, Jampacked, Liqueur, Lipcolour Not So Shy, Pastel Emotion
d/g Like Venus
Lipgelee Valentines
this years little darlings pink lipglass set
l/g Love Nectar







Look who sneaked on another picture! The Ungaro Beauty Powder!
MSFs So Ceylon & Petticoat



*Non-Mac and Storage*





Urban Decay Vintage Eye Liners and 24/7 Eye Liners
Agnes B Metallic Eye Liners, Benefit High Brow
other Agnes B Eye Liners and some of Clinique and Maybelline















Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Beige and Benefit 10



*My Storage*















Backups and unused stuff on the left and packaging drawer with packaging that I haven't thrown away or not planning to on the right










Blush group hug and lonely Blush Palette










On the commode ...





... and the storage boxes


----------



## chirufus (Nov 23, 2008)

great collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and on such a short time WOW


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you, hon!

Yeah I went a little crazy in such a short time but after years of almost no makeup it was about time. 
I don't spend that much money on other things so my wallet is a bit exhausted but fine now.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 23, 2008)

2 months, wow! Great colletion.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 23, 2008)

That's an AWESOME collection... And two months??? Wow girl, that's AMAZING!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, that's a huge collection for 2 months! 
Have you even had time to play with it all?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all!

Well, some dirty marks betray the used items.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 23, 2008)

fantastic assortment! thank you for sharing!!

I'm sad seeing chunks out of some shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How were you depotting? PM me if you need any help!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Lilac Touch and Mineral are depotting victims but I saved the chunks of Lilac Touch in a travel jar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried the heating method and I tried to pull the pan out with a needle. Big mistake.

The e/s in the palettes are all refills but Plumage and Contrast broke when one 15 pan palette slipped out of my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the depotting experience was so annoying that I don't want to try it again.. at least not this year. Still sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I will PM you if I am ready for the next try, gigglegirl. Thank you!


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice for 2 months!!!


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 23, 2008)

Great collection and brilliant storage ideas too


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2008)

So much in so little time. Great collection so far.


----------



## pianohno (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, well done ! Beautiful collection !


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

really nice collection.. enjoy it


----------



## melliquor (Nov 23, 2008)

Great collection... love the blushes.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

holy, two months. i love your collection


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all!

I did it again! Two paintpots and a lipglass (Pastel Emotion backup) on ebay!
Aww MAC!


----------



## .k. (Nov 23, 2008)

just two months?! WOW! very nice!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 23, 2008)

Only two weeks? Wow!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Stash You got going there! impressive =)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted_2_MAC* 

 
_Only two weeks? Wow!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 A bit more than two months for the MAC. That is still not much time though.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 24, 2008)

Omg for such a short time this is a great collection!!!! seriously enving you lol.... thats awesome you go girll!!


----------



## nico (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow you are officially a MAC addict


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Wow you are officially a MAC addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## ceci (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice collection and your stuffs are clean and neat!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

two months?? DAMN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very very nice


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Great collection for 2+months!  I like the storage boxes also.


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 30, 2008)

damn! great job!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 1, 2008)

You started collecting MAC this September? My god
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you still have enough money to eat? Wow your collection is huge, seriously!!! I envy you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You started collecting MAC this September? My god
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Do you still have enough money to eat?* Wow your collection is huge, seriously!!! I envy you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well *looks down* yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a tiny bit left over for cereals and pasta.. and maybe an apple a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am worried about my backup drawer though. I can't handle MAC d/c things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello Signed, Sealed. Welcome to the drawer. I barely use you yet but you beeing d/c is enough reason to buy a backup of you!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 1, 2008)

Aww I'm sure you'll find a good use for Signed, Sealed! I'd pick it as one of the top 10 eyeshadows. A matte dark? Bring it on, i use it with everything since i dont have a matte black and it works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heehee well i guess a big mac collection and an awesome figure goes together hand in hand, so you must look gorgeous


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh no! I wish! But.. I love chocolate too much! I am soooo far away from beeing thin or skinny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But.. I bought so much in the last weeks.. there is hope!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 1, 2008)

2++ months and that's lots of MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I had a lot to catch up because I had almost no makeup besides foundation etc before.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 1, 2008)

..and so it begins LOL


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2008)

That's an awesome collection!


----------



## MissCrystal (Dec 1, 2008)

oh wow what a collection and all in 2 months ... i can only imagine what it will look like in a year


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_oh wow what a collection and all in 2 months ... *i can only imagine what it will look like in a year*






_

 
Please don't scare me or my wallet!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice collection! I think at 10 months I don't have that much!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice collection.
... And pink deer head candle holder xD


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Nice collection.
*... And pink deer head candle holder xD*_

 
This is cute isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was wondering why nobody mentioned it before because it makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 3, 2008)

geeez! ur collection it's soooooo amazing! im going to order some stuff from Mac today, and im so excited because, as u said, im going to loose my Mac's Virginity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I want to get those MSF's sooo baaaad!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection!


----------



## nikki (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow---that's a great start to your mac addiction!!!!!!!


----------



## Frae (Dec 3, 2008)

I am in awe. Thanks for sharing that with us. I was introduced to Mac on 11/8/08 and I've been acquiring it at a great rate with greater guilt. You've made me feel better knowing I'm not alone in my new obsession.


----------



## trinity27109 (Dec 3, 2008)

Two months! I can only imagine what this beautiful collection will look like at the 6 month mark!

You are an inspiration....


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great collection, and in 2 months....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 7, 2008)

A little update


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 8, 2008)

What a lovely collection!  I can't believe that you have all of that in TWO months!!  I can't imagine what your collection will look like next year!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What a lovely collection!  I can't believe that you have all of that in TWO months!!  I can't imagine what your collection will look like next year!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In five days it will be three months that I visited a MAC store for the first time and I probably will celebrate it with a glass of wine.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Dec 8, 2008)

wow so cool! just in 2 moths? YOU GO GIRL!!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

wow. thats a ton in 2 months!!! i love it!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice collection! I'm excited to see another Chloe fragrance wearer. I love that perfume.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you all!

I adore Chloé by Chloé!


----------



## dollypink (Dec 20, 2008)

great collection, and i LOVE that pink deer candlestick!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice collection! And everything is so organized! Love it.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 24, 2008)

Das ist eine erstaunliche Sammlung!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2008)

Dankeschön! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all! 
I love the pink deer candlestick so much! My local optician had this last christmas as his shopwindow decoration and I asked if he would sell them after the holidays and he did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily they still have some left because they have this decoration again this year and it makes me smile every time I pass them.


----------



## Who0oKnows (Dec 24, 2008)

great collection !
and plz,if you could do swatch for the MAC Paints?
I would be grateful


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 24, 2008)

woah girl! that's a LOT!! lol in such a short amount of time, too! lol


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, that's a pretty amazing collection in two months!

How much more have you accumulated since then?


----------



## Willa (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see your stash updated!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG!! I just found out about this thread, Jeanette!!
You have an awesome collection!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will update my stash at the latest after my BBR haul next month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes.. my collection has grown since the last update.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My beloved ~two+ months old collection (pic heavy!) updated Dec 7th*

Awesome collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really like it!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My beloved ~two+ months old collection (pic heavy!) updated Dec 7th*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awesome collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really like it!!_

 

Thank you hun!


----------



## bsquared (Jan 24, 2009)

MY GOODNESS!
*faints*

that's a a whoooole lotta makeup for just a few months! FAB COLLECTION!


----------



## Mirella (Jan 24, 2009)

Great collection ! I especially like blushes and MSFs. 
But you bought me with that Chloe, it is my favourite too.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay Chloé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it so much!


----------



## Bernadette120 (Jan 24, 2009)

nice collection!! but the shining item is the pink deer head! it is so tacky that it is friggin awesome! where can i get one!?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette120* 

 
_nice collection!! but the shining item is the pink deer head! it is so tacky that it is friggin awesome! where can i get one!?_

 
Thank you! I love the pink deer head! I bought it at my local optician who had them as his holiday decoration in 2007/2008 and he sold a couple of them after the holidays. He said that he got them in the Netherlands but I don't know where there, sorry.


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks beautifull... Nice...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see when it gets bigger


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: My beloved ~two+ months old collection (pic heavy!) updated Dec 7th*

That was only two months!?! oh dear......cant wait to see ur 1-year :|


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 30, 2009)

Lovely stash!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful! I love your collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the smell of Chloe on paper. Too bad it doesn't react well with my body chemistry and doesn't smell good.


----------

